
Show HN: Most Popular Web Browsers (2002 – 2019) - omegascorp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYxaLbCjkQQ&t=1s
======
zepearl
> _Data Source (2002 -
> 2008):[https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/default.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/browsers/default.asp)
> _

> _Data Source (2009 -
> 2019):[http://gs.statcounter.com](http://gs.statcounter.com) _

www.w3schools.com: _W3Schools has 50 million monthly visits._ => I believe
that my father never accessed W3Schools.

gs.statcounter.com: _Our tracking code is installed on more than 2 million
sites globally._ => 2M is not a lot and at least in my case "statcounter.com"
would be blocked by default together with e.g. "Google analytics".

This is therefore just a representation of some kind of subset of the users
and cannot be generalized.

------
brianolson
made a 6 minute video that could have been a 2d multiline chart

